# Petsmart



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

does anybody here work at petsmart? I don't have a problem with them or anything. Just curious cause theya re my favourite fish store.
What about other pet stores? Anybody here an employee at a pet store?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, what's up??


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

I am a pet care associate at Petsmart. Most of the pet care associates in my store keep fish and are truly competent when it comes to advising customers on their care, but very little of this is result of our training.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

livebearer_love said:


> What about other pet stores? Anybody here an employee at a pet store?


I was a fishdept mgr, assistant store mgr, and store mgr for a chain that got swallowed by Petco about 15 years ago.
Then I was a Petco store mgr for a few years.

Then I took a few years away from retail (new career) - a few years ago I started back at Petco for fun (weekends only). Did that for about 4-5 years until a really really bad store mgr drove me away 

About 6 months after that, I got back into the business, now working weekends in a small private LFS (ie not a chain) -- its pretty cool, we carry a ton of rare stuff AND the store even buys fish from me (I breed some fishes) - its really cool to be able to sell LFS fish that you bred yourself (nothing finalizes a sale like saying "yes, I _do_ know exactly how big the adult will be, I have both of this fishes parents, and about 100 siblings, in my fishroom at home, and I know for a fact that they don't eat the plants in the tank I breed them in"  )

Best part is doing this as a "fun" job, not trying to pay the bills this way - I don't work on commision, and I'm allowed to tell the person NOT to buy the fish if it would be a bad decision (or even outright refuse to sell them the fish).


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

let me correct Baby_Baby, i WAS a Petc0 employee until i got fed up with company policy . i was forced to sell 2 jack dempseys to a woman who fully intended to keep them in a 10 gallon tank until they died. i refused sale and was taken to the office for a chastisement from my manager. 

petc0's company policy is to never refuse sale of a fish, we can only "advise" and refuse to uphold the 15-day guarantee if our advice is not followed.

well, i don't agree with that. so i quit. screw that place!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

good call trashion,to bad its like that and you lost your job


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks, shade2dope 

i really don't miss it, i did quit after all! though sometimes i do wonder if i could have made a difference if i'd toughed it out and really tried to talk people out of buying the fishes. 

well, i saved quite a lot during my time there, i suppose...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well since I'm in charge of aquatics at my store. My people CAN refuse a sale if its detriment to ANY animal including fish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm very jealous, SueM. my store was terribly afraid of the district managers, and was constantly working to just "increase the profits!" :\


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

trashion said:


> i'm very jealous, SueM. my store was terribly afraid of the district managers, and was constantly working to just "increase the profits!" :\


Aren't they all ........
They (district management) don't care about fish/animal's well being - only making a huge profit.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

The PetCo in San Angelo "used to be very good" for ordering supplies and fish which were not typically stocked and which they would include with their weekly order (the benefit to me was paying retail price but not paying for shipping).

When PetSmart "showed up" in San Angelo "they talked a good story" about doing the same but never functioned.

"To add insult to injury" after PetSmart showed up PetCo quit functioning.

Hence I am back into Internet procurement of fish and supplies.

TR


----------

